# Basic tools in your gun tool box



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As I pictured, I've got a very handy vise for my gun work. In addition, I've found it good to have on hand the following:

Proper gun screwdrivers. I buy from Home Depot and shape myself.

Spanner bit. For Ruger Base pin nuts.

Pin punches of various sizes

Plastic faced hammer or mallet

Needle nose pliers

Angled needle nosed pliers. (For stubborn base pin removal)

Swiss needle file set

Pick and hook sets (for hard to reach springs)

Arkansas oil stones

Taps and tap wrench (for removing cases when heads have blown off)

Having these few simple tools will save many costly trips to the gunsmith.

Bob Wright


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------

